# Hey Michael Tust



## fauxlynn

So,I am painting and gilding a pair of cigarette tables and having sooooomuch trouble with the 12k white gold clinging to the high gloss Farrow and Ball crap paint.

So this part went okay....


----------



## fauxlynn

Then I gilded the other section and voila! A mess .












A friend of mine told me next time to rub a raw potato on the painted part first to prevent this.


----------



## fauxlynn

WTF ever time I try to edit my post there is an ad on top of the save button.

Have you ever tried the potato thing? He also told me to try making a poultice with talc and mineral oil which took some of it off.


----------



## Wildbill7145

fauxlynn said:


> WTF ever time I try to edit my post there is an ad on top of the save button.
> 
> Have you ever tried the potato thing? He also told me to try making a poultice with talc and mineral oil which took some of it off.


Download and install AdBlocker+. No more ads.


----------



## journeymanPainter

Did you figure it out?


----------



## fauxlynn

Yeah, these are the tables I mention in the Tiny Bubbles thread.

Anywhere the leaf stuck, I had to re paint,ugh.
A quick swipe with mineral spirits or water did not remove it.

I have a stash of my favorite 3M white paper tape that they no longer make. It is the lowest tack tape there is...or was. I used it to cover parts of the table to protect it from the leaf.Guess what? Everyplace I put the tape,it left a mark that I could not get off.

I had to re paint both tables entirely. Each coat took a day and a half to dry in between. Absolutely ridiculous. I am so glad I did not pay Ed and Brent to spray these for me. But, to make the sides look good, I had to lay them on their side and put the heavy coat of paint on,basically letting it pool.....one freaking side at a time.

Maybe after the holidays I will test the potato thing.


----------



## lilpaintchic

I loved that tape....2090 I think it was....stiff, could stick it to a smooth wall an hour after painting it sweet transition lines...bummer about the project. You do really nice and very cool work, lynn.


----------



## fauxlynn

That tape was the best! Also because it was stiff it handled soooo easily....unlike that orange core blue crap that collapses and sticks to itself.

I called 3M a while back because I had heard they still made that tape in Canada,not true. However,they do have a similar tape that costs twice as much and has half the yardage of the old white tape. The rep told me the tack on this tape is just like a post it note. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## slinger58

fauxlynn said:


> That tape was the best! Also because it was stiff it handled soooo easily....unlike that orange core blue crap that collapses and sticks to itself.
> 
> I called 3M a while back because I had heard they still made that tape in Canada,not true. However,they do have a similar tape that costs twice as much and has half the yardage of the old white tape. The rep told me the tack on this tape is just like a post it note. I haven't tried it yet.



Maybe post a note to yourself so you'll remember to try it?:whistling2:


----------



## fauxlynn

slinger58 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Maybe post a note to yourself so you'll remember to try it?:whistling2:


I prefer thumbtacks.


----------



## slinger58

fauxlynn said:


> I prefer thumbtacks.


Well that's just tacky! (where ya at , mud?)


----------



## fauxlynn

slinger58 said:


> Well that's just tacky! (where ya at , mud?)


That was so funny I almost fell off my dinosaur.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

fauxlynn said:


> Have you ever tried the potato thing?


I have try the potato. I like that a lot with steak and cream corn.


----------



## fauxlynn

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I have try the potato. I like that a lot with steak and cream corn.


Creamed corn is gross. Merry Christmas Mr Comedian.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

fauxlynn said:


> Creamed corn is gross. Merry Christmas Mr Comedian.


Merry Christmas!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gough

fauxlynn said:


> That tape was the best! Also because it was stiff it handled soooo easily....unlike that orange core blue crap that collapses and sticks to itself.
> 
> I called 3M a while back because I had heard they still made that tape in Canada,not true. However,they do have a similar tape that costs twice as much and has half the yardage of the old white tape. The rep told me the tack on this tape is just like a post it note. I haven't tried it yet.


Like you, I have a stash of the white tape left, but I've been looking for a replacement. Bill, daArch, has mentioned a source that does 36" wide rolls of it. They will slice those to whatever width you want. 

I keep meaning to follow up on that.


----------



## PACman

Wow. You all have an entirely different perspective then I do as a retailer! That old Long mask white tape from 3m was one of the biggest dogs I have ever sold. We couldn't give that stuff away! We were so happy when the new blue stuff came out! In fact 3m had a massive buy back program on that stuff to get it out of the stores so they would buy the new stuff! I probably sent a few hundred rolls of it back from my old store. No one would touch the stuff!


----------



## fauxlynn

As I have said here numerous times, I'm a fake painter, so what do I know?

I have never found a tape better than the white, nor do I know any decorative artists that are completely happy with any tape available on the market today.

No tape out there suits our needs.


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> As I have said here numerous times, I'm a fake painter, so what do I know?
> 
> I have never found a tape better than the white, nor do I know any decorative artists that are completely happy with any tape available on the market today.
> 
> No tape out there suits our needs.


I found a roll of that stuff in my basement just last night. Still works great. I'll ship it to you for $100.

And I'll tell you what, go into a hobby shop and pick up some Tamiya brand masking tape. The rolls are tiny and expensive but the stuff is incredible. If they made normal sized rolls out of it they would have to get $35-40 bucks for it though.


----------



## fauxlynn

PACman said:


> I found a roll of that stuff in my basement just last night. Still works great. I'll ship it to you for $100.
> 
> And I'll tell you what, go into a hobby shop and pick up some Tamiya brand masking tape. The rolls are tiny and expensive but the stuff is incredible. If they made normal sized rolls out of it they would have to get $35-40 bucks for it though.



OMG! Thank you! Of course I would be thrilled to pay you a hundred dollars for a roll of tape! What a good business decision on my part!



You know what? It is pretty clear to me that you don't respect my opinion or thoughts,so tell you what........



I will send you TWO HUNDRED dollars if you shove that taoe up your keester and post a picture....


Butthead.


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> OMG! Thank you! Of course I would be thrilled to pay you a hundred dollars for a roll of tape! What a good business decision on my part!
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? It is pretty clear to me that you don't respect my opinion or thoughts,so tell you what........
> 
> 
> 
> I will send you TWO HUNDRED dollars if you shove that taoe up your ass and post a picture....
> 
> 
> Asshole.


Dang I was joking! I completely understand why you like that tape. Unfortunately not very many people bought it so they discontinued it.


----------



## PACman

Oh and here,
http://www.tamiyausa.com/articles/feature.php?article-id=222#.VoVYbfkrKM8


----------



## PACman

Or maybe this you might be able to get through an auto paint supply.
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...-Masking-Tape-222?N=5471778+3293241387&rt=rud

Or Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/3M-Scotch-3051-Tack-Paper/dp/B00O4CYLMI


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> So,I am painting and gilding a pair of cigarette tables and having sooooomuch trouble with the 12k white gold clinging to the high gloss Farrow and Ball crap paint. So this part went okay....


 Gloss paint and gold leaf have always been a problem. It is the moisture not the porousness of the paint that grabs the leaf. Talc has silicone in it, makes me nervous that while keeping the leaf off it would change the sheen of the paint. Some of the liquid friskets say they can do it but I think they all have ammonia or something that can cause discoloration. I think if a cellulose wallpaper paste with a little soap was brushed on and dried it could be water sprayed after gilding and wiped off along with the flakes of leaf. Whatever was brushed on would have to be instantly solvent with water.

This is the answer that Layra gave me,as I don't do that much gilding...

Michael Tuston would have to be instantly solvent with water.


----------



## michael tust

Not sure what why my keyboard keeps disappearing... Anyone else have this problem with the Paintalk App ?

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> OMG! Thank you! Of course I would be thrilled to pay you a hundred dollars for a roll of tape! What a good business decision on my part! You know what? It is pretty clear to me that you don't respect my opinion or thoughts,so tell you what........ I will send you TWO HUNDRED dollars if you shove that taoe up your keester and post a picture.... Butthead.


I have a Bunch of tape that Da Arch has... I haven't used it yet but most of the Members in the Guild like it.... I'll send you some to try.


Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn

Thanks,buddy! 

And yes,I have much trouble with PT on my iPad,key board disappearing, crashing, typing and being four words ahead of the screen.

It only happens to me on PT and CT.


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> Thanks,buddy! And yes,I have much trouble with PT on my iPad,key board disappearing, crashing, typing and being four words ahead of the screen. It only happens to me on PT and CT.


I see....
Well if you want to PM me a address I'll send you some Tape and Burnishers,and if you use Striping Edges... I'm Really Really trying to get my store Officially up...



Michael Tust


----------



## jason123

fauxlynn said:


> Thanks,buddy!
> 
> And yes,I have much trouble with PT on my iPad,key board disappearing, crashing, typing and being four words ahead of the screen.
> 
> It only happens to me on PT and CT.


What app are you using. Oh wait your on the crap pad. Oh I don't know maybe they have the same apps. Pt I found on forum runner and tapatalk. I like tapatalk a lot better!


----------



## michael tust

jason123 said:


> What app are you using. Oh wait your on the crap pad. Oh I don't know maybe they have the same apps. Pt I found on forum runner and tapatalk. I like tapatalk a lot better!


On my iPad ..... I'll have to try some other app then..

Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn

jason123 said:


> What app are you using. Oh wait your on the crap pad. Oh I don't know maybe they have the same apps. Pt I found on forum runner and tapatalk. I like tapatalk a lot better!


I don't know why I hat Tapatalk,probaby because I'm old and bitter. Get off my lawn!


Anyway, my daughter told me to stop using Safari on the ipad, that helped. i switched to Chrome and disabled Java. It is better, bit the keypad thing makes me crazy. I think the gubernet is hacking my iPad. You know, because I am so important.


----------



## slinger58

fauxlynn said:


> I don't know why I hat Tapatalk,probaby because I'm old and bitter. Get off my lawn!
> 
> 
> Anyway, my daughter told me to stop using Safari on the ipad, that helped. i switched to Chrome and disabled Java. It is better, bit the keypad thing makes me crazy. I think the gubernet is hacking my iPad. You know, because I am so important.


Oh sure, blame the keyboard. :no:









Yes dear, I love you too. :jester:


----------



## fauxlynn

slinger58 said:


> Oh sure, blame the keyboard. :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes dear, I love you too. :jester:


Hahahaha, I swear it is not what you are thinking. All that box o wine stuff is an act,dear. I love you,too Mr. Cancer.

You're the second man to call me dear this week. The other one was Wisey,


----------



## fauxlynn

Thank you,Michael!! The package arrived a couple of days ago, just got around to posting a picture. I have a feeling I am going to like the tape;I cannot wait to try everything out. Thanks again!


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> Thank you,Michael!! The package arrived a couple of days ago, just got around to posting a picture. I have a feeling I am going to like the tape;I cannot wait to try everything out. Thanks again!


No Problem,
I look forward to the Feedback..


Michael Tust


----------

